
To save the US economy, policymakers need to understand small business 101 - mooreds
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/14/to-save-the-economy-policymakers-need-to-know-small-business-101.html
======
Ecalpal
There's only one thing to understand about SMBs: They're woefully inefficient.
Efficiency comes with scale (which is enabled by automation). This is what
turns previously artisan projects (e.g. clothes) into mass-produced items that
can be sold cheaply and help improve living standards. SMBs run counter to
this: Most of them don't want to grow and most are poorly run. (The ones that
are well-run and are founded on interesting concepts have a habit of growing
out of the SMB category.) What's left is your local drycleaner, restaurant,
independent greengrocer; a lot of them industries that automation hasn't been
able to help scale. Yet.

